# Rabies vaccine - given in neck or leg?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie just got her one year booster today and I the vet gave it in her neck, which is where I think my dogs usually get it. Where do your dogs get their rabies shot? Is there an advantage of one location over another?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

On an interesting side note, the vet who gave the vaccination today was pretty old. I was looking on the practice's FB page and found out he is 98 years old!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

right thigh


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A 98 year old vet! Good for him! I think the shot was given on the thigh.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Usually in the leg or thigh. 
This summer, at Chloe's annual, the vet tech took blood from her jugular vein, for her heartworm/Lyme blood test. She developed a hematoma from that. I'd never had a tech or vet take blood from her jugular. The vet was very apologetic about it. So I'm interested in the responses to your question, because before this experience my pups had gotten shots and blood drawn from the leg.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That really surprises me as I was told that here in Calif it is 'always' given in the right thigh IM......(by San Diego County Vet) but I know back in the 'old days' we gave them in the back of the neck(between the should blades sq).........:dontknow:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Theo'sMom said:


> Usually in the leg or thigh.
> This summer, at Chloe's annual, the vet tech took blood from her jugular vein, for her heartworm/Lyme blood test. She developed a hematoma from that. I'd never had a tech or vet take blood from her jugular. The vet was very apologetic about it. So I'm interested in the responses to your question, because before this experience my pups had gotten shots and blood drawn from the leg.


My vet in my previous town took blood from Zooey's neck, and that's the way they do it for several other dogs in my family. Maybe that's the new protocol? I didn't like it for Zooey. She is normally very stoic, but she was making a noise like it really hurt  I'll ask them to draw from the leg next time.



MollyMuiMa said:


> That really surprises me as I was told that here in Calif it is 'always' given in the right thigh IM......(by San Diego County Vet) but I know back in the 'old days' we gave them in the back of the neck(between the should blades sq).........:dontknow:


Well, the vet is 98 years old, so maybe he's the last vet doing it this way LOL


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I had a cat get injection site sarcoma after getting his rabies between his shoulder blades, not long after it happened my vet at the time changed injection site protocol. Too late for kitty though.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

twyla said:


> I had a cat get injection site sarcoma after getting his rabies between his shoulder blades, not long after it happened my vet at the time changed injection site protocol. Too late for kitty though.


I was reading online that that was a "possible" cause of sarcoma, so it worried me. I'm sorry about your kitty. I could swear this is the way all of our dogs have gotten the rabies vaccine though.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

cat's are more susceptible to sarcoma caused by rabies vaccine hence the change in protocol with vets, my current vet does only low dose rabies vaccines in cats so Walter will get rabies shots every year which is a relief


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Intramuscular in right rear leg.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I've always had mine done in the leg...you can't amputate a between-the-shoulder-blades in case of injection site sarcoma, but you can amputate a leg. I think my old vet has given my cats some shots in their tail....I think. I can't remember for sure and forgot to ask my vet the last time I was there.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

We always give the rabies in the right hind leg for dogs and cats. 



> This summer, at Chloe's annual, the vet tech took blood from her jugular vein, for her heartworm/Lyme blood test. She developed a hematoma from that. I'd never had a tech or vet take blood from her jugular. The vet was very apologetic about it. So I'm interested in the responses to your question, because before this experience my pups had gotten shots and blood drawn from the leg.


It is quite routine now for the blood to be taken from the jugular vein. It is a bigger vein, so the blood flows faster from it which makes it quicker for the dog. Also, I find that most animals don't notice the needle stick as much. One doctor told me before it is because they have more nerve ending on their thinner leg skin than on their thicker neck skin. 
I do understand that it looks like a much worse blood draw though than from the leg to a pet parent.
A hematoma is not really anything to be concerned about and it will go away quickly and shouldn't hurt.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

My previous tpoo had it in his thigh and all the hair around the area fell out. It grew back again a darker red, eventually (he was apricot) but it took ages. After that we had it done in the neck and didn't have any problems. 

I don't remember where they did it with Honey (she was screeching because she didn't like being held lol) but next time I'll pay more attention! (the screeching phase is over!!)


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I insist on the leg, due to the fact it can be amputated, whilst the head cannot if survivability is planned.

No way, no how do I or will I have my cat vaccinated against rabies. Thank heavens I am not legally obligated to do so here. The tail is my understanding of the most progressive location.

Rabies vaccination laws will definitely influence my choice of locations to move to.

Just to note, I just read a few minutes ago that Massachusetts progressively changed its rabies vax law to recognize the length of time noted on the vaccine label. If the Rabies Challenge succeeds and labels come to reflect that, MA's law will automatically incorporate that seven year span.


----------

